# Invitation - My new WebSite



## MartinR (Feb 7, 2004)

Please have a look on my new website. 
There you will found photos from different
photo documentaries, journeys or independet
art projects.

My site is available in German and English.

http://www.martinrohrmann.de

I would be more than happy if you sign my
guestbook.

Greetings
Martin

http://www.martinrohrmann.de

[/url]


----------



## GUYO (Feb 7, 2004)

I opened all your galleries 
& I've to tell you, 
that I got really attached to your 
photos of the Dark City 
& especially to Lights from Glasgow 
and to 12 hours - London.

As a street photographer it 
got me touched even more 
then the other galleries !

I do like your photo style !
I think you got some nice 
stuff there, 
so keep up the interesting work indeed !

I also signed in for updates

Regards


----------

